# 150x200 Pixel Avatar Filesize Limit



## dream (Sep 22, 2013)

For some time the one downside to winning 150x200 pixel avatars was that the filesize limits did not increase from what Senior members had.  The limit was still 341.8 KB.  For members desiring to use 150x200 pixel gifs it clearly was a problem because they couldn't make gifs as long as they could with 150x150 pixel avatars and/or had to reduce the quality.  

After a bit of deliberation the staff has decided to increase the filesize limit for those with 150x200 avatars.  The new limit is 500 KB.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 22, 2013)

#bigdickproblems


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 22, 2013)

The best part about this is that I can make a 150x150 avy and have an even longer gif.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The best part about this is that I can make a 150x150 avy and have an even longer gif.



You could make an even longer 100x100 pixel gif.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2013)

This changes EVERYTHING.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 22, 2013)

One of the few times I see a good job done arround here.

Well done. Even tho I don't even have acess to 150x200 avas.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Something came from that thread.

Okay, maybe staff isn't as immovable as we think.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 22, 2013)

FINALLY GOD DAMNTIT. I had a Kakashi gif that I couldn't use because it was 300 KB, i had to shorten it to a 1/50th of a second


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2013)

YOU  GUYS ARE WELCOME


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 22, 2013)

Xeros said:


> FINALLY GOD DAMNTIT. I had a Kakashi gif that I couldn't use because it was 300 KB, i had to shorten it to a 1/50th of a second


I got some bad news for you rook


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't make shit, so it doesn't really affect me, therefore it isn't important to anyone.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

Xeros said:


> FINALLY GOD DAMNTIT. I had a Kakashi gif that I couldn't use because it was 300 KB, i had to shorten it to a 1/50th of a second


----------



## Solace (Sep 22, 2013)

To celebrate the occasion, free 150x200 avatars for all.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

No, you losers get nothing!


----------



## Xeros (Sep 22, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I got some bad news for you rook





Don't tell me, oh gawd, it's cause I'm new isn't it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Well You could get 150x200 at anytime.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Well You could get 150x200 at anytime.



Anytime? Well how to do it now?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Contests... or what I did, a pimp project.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Contests... or what I did, a pimp project.



Now I know


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 22, 2013)

Sounds rad
Give me one


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Now I know



Even though it's not showing I'm a outskirts trading pimp. Request access to the trading post, and I can inform you on what to do.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Let's not clog this thread further. Pm me when you're ready.


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

What the hell. 

Thank you.

I can put even more silly stuff into my avatar now.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Well You could get 150x200 at anytime.





Iron Man said:


> Contests... or what I did, a pimp project.


I've never seen anyone loophole it like that (with the OTP prize). In the end mods still have to decide whether it's okay and I don't know if that will fly.


----------



## Zenith (Sep 23, 2013)

MY LIFE NOW HAS A MEANING!

**


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I've never seen anyone loophole it like that (with the OTP prize). In the end mods still have to decide whether it's okay and I don't know if that will fly.



Don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

I wonder if they changed the admin avatar (175x250) filesize as well. 

Would be hilarious if they still have 341.8 KB.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2013)

Damn and here i thought senior members could now have that av. thanks for nothing


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2013)

oh my god this is fantastic


----------



## colours (Sep 23, 2013)

holy shit i need to make a new ava ASAP


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

I wanted to make one with 500 KB, but I didn't find any good TTGL gifs. 

#first NF worlds problem


----------



## Selva (Sep 23, 2013)

YOU GUYS ARE FREAKING AWESOME


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 23, 2013)

150x200 master race.


----------



## Ice (Sep 23, 2013)

I wonder what I should pimp.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 23, 2013)

Too bad this only applies to ~5% of the forum


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 23, 2013)

I await the day when the mods realize how great I am and give me a 150x200 avatar limit even though I have no special talents except being awesome.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 23, 2013)

Great, more large moving pictures to load up


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

If a less than 160kb increase in avatars among a small group of people is suddenly going to kill your internets, you've got bigger problems to attend to.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm gonna do what I've been doing for the past decade and fight on!


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2013)

What said:


> Too bad this only applies to ~5% of the forum



sounds like special treatment, we need equal rights to avatar sizes.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 23, 2013)

Fucking yes!

Tumblr GIFs prepare your anuses.


----------



## Black Sheep (Sep 24, 2013)

Pretty pwease?


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 24, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Pretty pwease?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 24, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No, you losers get nothing!



Good day, sir!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Good day, sir!



Yo, what's up?


----------



## Solace (Sep 24, 2013)

Ceria said:


> sounds like special treatment, we need equal rights to avatar sizes.



Agreed; I demand isonomy.


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2013)

gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2013)

the custom avatar description need to change.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 25, 2013)

Yay.

Something new I can't use.


----------



## Dante (Sep 26, 2013)

rich people getting richer

someone must them


----------



## Blunt (Sep 26, 2013)

Dante said:


> someone must them


oh we're definitely musted


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

So the staff made a decision that benefited every staff member but only a handful of regular members who only have access to big avatars for a limited time anyway?

Remind me again why exactly should we care?



Negged.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> So the staff made a decision that benefited every staff member but only a handful of regular members who only have access to big avatars for a limited time anyway?



We didn't make a decision that benefited any staff member, we already had bigger filesizes than normal members.


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> So the staff made a decision that benefited every staff member but only a handful of regular members who only have access to big avatars for a limited time anyway?
> 
> Remind me again why exactly should we care?
> 
> ...



Staff can have any size they want.

And your sig is still technically oversized, hiding the 600+KB gif under the spoiler tag.


----------



## Thomas Edison (Sep 28, 2013)

What's the prerequisite to upload avatars of that size?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Thomas Edison said:


> What's the prerequisite to upload avatars of that size?



It's a sort of prize you have to win. Minus being a slut mod I think the only ways to get it is to be talented in graphics, unless you want to become a pimp.


----------



## Zenith (Sep 28, 2013)

or both                   **


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> It's a sort of prize you have to win. Minus being a slut mod I think the only ways to get it is to be talented in graphics, unless you want to become a pimp.



There are more ways to win a 150x200 avatar such as the various Battledome related prizes.  The Naruto Battledome's Member of the Month comes to mind.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 29, 2013)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 29, 2013)

I NEED TO WIN THAT MEMBER OF THE MONTH CONTEST NOW.


----------

